# 6.2 software upgrade coming soon!



## stuckondtv (Jun 6, 2004)

Everything in the R10 will be available in most DVR's; certain older models will not get upgrade. Nor will the HR10-250. No plans for HD-DVR to get it. More info found in link.

Wee! Faster guide and folders.

http://www.directv.com/see/landing/dvr_upgrade.html


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

That's the first official word I've seen of this release. Thanks. 

I'm looking forward to it for only one feature. Speed. A big drawback to the DirecTivo is the slowness of the guide and navigation. I've heard the R10s aren't dramatically faster but some say their hacked Tivos are much faster. I look forward to seeing for myself.


----------



## Tele-TV (Nov 26, 2003)

Thanks for the info stuckondtv. EVEN THOUGH it does NOT apply to me (Sony SAT-T60, HD Tivo).


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

If they're not sending it to the HD-Tivo I assume it's because it's different enough that it could mess it up. I'd rather they send it when it's ready.


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Jan 11, 2004)

This makes me sad, since I won't get to take advantage of the very things I've wished for the past 2 years. Later this month I'm moving to an apartment where I will no longer be able to get satellite service, will have to rely upon Comcast cable.

Bummer!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Tele-TV said:


> Thanks for the info stuckondtv. EVEN THOUGH it does NOT apply to me (Sony SAT-T60, HD Tivo).


I've heard the HD-Tivo WILL get this upgrade, just later in the year (summer, perhaps?).


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

According to Dan Collins over at DBSForums.com the HD Tivo will get a slightly different build of this software later on.  Release date unknown but it is on the way.


----------



## rrbhokies (May 10, 2004)

Couple of questions to think about and those with the R10 may already know:

1. If you have 4 shows in your "ER" folder and your Now Playing list is sorted by Date Order, what date will display on the folder listing for "ER" and how will it be sorted? Will it display the date of the oldest recording or the newest recording, or something different?

2. What about Season Passes and Wishlists. When the software upgrade is complete, there are some things that will be reset to the factory defaults. Will it clear out the Season Passes and the Wishlists also, or will all that remain?


----------



## lee120 (Dec 2, 2002)

2. No, your Season Passes and Wishlist will still be there.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I wonder why it would delete things like favorites lists. I've never seen an upgrade do anything like that. Everything has always ended up the same as it was before the new software was downloaded.


----------



## van_gogh (Apr 9, 2004)

I wonder if we will lose the 30 second skip and the other SPS codes.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Of course. The system needs to reboot in order to load the new software, which sets those things back to default.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I think Van Gogh mean lose them permanently.


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

You guys will love having folders. UltimateTV has had folders for about two years now, and it makes your show listing so much easier to use.


----------



## IndyMichael (Jan 25, 2003)

I'm happy the way things are, can one opt out of the upgrade? If they take away the 30 sec skip, nothing they add would make my happy.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

30 second skip works with the R10s, which have very similar software, so I doubt it'll be removed with 6.2. But if you want, you can opt out by simply disconnecting your phone line. That's the only way I know of to not get new software.


----------



## jrod9707 (Sep 21, 2004)

But doesn't the upgrades come through downloading off of the satellite just like the guide does?


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

Yes, but the phone call is needed to activate the software.


----------



## SouthernSky (Jul 15, 2003)

I saw the Philips DS6000R on the list as not being upgraded along with several others still being sold by distributors. This is disappointing.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Those are all series 1 models that have been out of production for a few years now, not sure why retailers would still be selling them.


----------



## EELLISON (Jan 16, 2005)

I have heard that 6.2 will increase the kernel allocation of the hard drives similar to the R10. I don't know if this is true or not.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

So, does this mean HMO is not on the horizon for DTivos?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

FWIW: Apparently, DirecTiVos in LA are now being activated for the 6.2 software.


----------



## EELLISON (Jan 16, 2005)

Yes, beta testing or lab rats!


----------

